# Virginia Water Meet - Piccies



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

People walking in Virginia Water today certainly had a big suprise when they went down to the woods.... hordes of Cockapoos... heres a few of the best:























































For lots and lots more pics follow the link below - Soph hasnt had time to edit it all so not all great... enjoy though
http://s512.photobucket.com/albums/t321/lilies31/I Love My Cockapoo Meet/

if anyone wants a full res image please private mail me, thanks x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Super pics Nikki. Thank you! It was a really lovely afternoon.

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures! Looks like a fun day!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Looks fab! Frolicking fluffy dogs taking over the park. Rupert's very jealous... xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Great photos, although I can't tell if the sopping wet bedraggled blue roan is Dexter or Millie!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pictures Nikki


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

What fantastic pics! Thank you so much.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely pics. It was a brill afternoon and we really enjoyed meeting lots of super people and the Cockapoo's from this forum.


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful photos! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Fab photos!!!
Really lovely to meet you- I can't wait for the next one!!
X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Super pics!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Great photos, although I can't tell if the sopping wet bedraggled blue roan is Dexter or Millie!


 Me too Tess. I've just shown the photo to hubby and he said definitely Millie. But I said I'm not so sure as they are so so similar 

Does Dexter have a bone as a name tag?


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Love the photos, especially the two of my daughter holding Isla


----------



## AgaRee (Oct 5, 2011)

Question for Lilies ( Nikki)
Hi, the golden/cream puppy in your photos is just beautiful, do you know who the puppies breeder is please?
You all looked like you had a fantastic day


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you Nikki, really great photos. I think Millie spent most of her time wet through and running like a maniac. Very action packed photos.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Brilliant photos Nikki! I really must get a better camera... Yours captured the day superbly


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you Nikki for all the great photos ... lots of action ... no wonder Bess is so tired!!! We really enjoyed the day.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Brilliant!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Fab photos xx


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

AgaRee sorry i dont know but perhaps the owner can tell us....

and ihave to admit it wasnt me it was my daughter sophie who took all the pics (tiny blond girl in bright blue sweater), mine wouldnt be half as good!!!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

AgaRee said:


> Question for Lilies ( Nikki)
> Hi, the golden/cream puppy in your photos is just beautiful, do you know who the puppies breeder is please?
> You all looked like you had a fantastic day


Hi,
Not sure whether you mean Kipper? She's the one in the rucksack at the end! She was exhausted.
If you do, she came from a lovely lady called Susan Hornyak in Dorset. She has an advert on breeders online.
Sorry if you meant someone else (we just expect everyone to love Kipper as much as we do!)
Pip X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I love Kipper too, beautiful photo, they are all, looks like you had a great day, I'm soooo jealous


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lilies said:


> For lots and lots more pics follow the link below - Soph hasnt had time to edit it all so not all great... enjoy though
> 
> if anyone wants a full res image please private mail me, thanks x


What an amazing set of pictures - well done Soph for capturing the day so well with a bunch of fast moving cockapoo's and what a good way to practice your photography skills


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Lilies said:


> People walking in Virginia Water today certainly had a big suprise when they went down to the woods.... hordes of Cockapoos... heres a few of the best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fab pics ............ all 200 of them ......... fab photographer - still trying to figure out how to upload my camcoreder footage!!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

jools said:


> Fab pics ............ all 200 of them ......... fab photographer - still trying to figure out how to upload my camcoreder footage!!!!


I've got to wait till my boys are back from school ... they are my technical advisers!!!


----------



## AgaRee (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Pippa

Yes I did mean gorgeous Kipper! She is just what I am looking for


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes Sue me too but mine are too busy sorting themselves out on their laptops, facebook & what other technology they can lay their hands on!!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

AgaRee said:


> Hi Pippa
> 
> Yes I did mean gorgeous Kipper! She is just what I am looking for


I love Kipper too - gorgeous!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Shall we start a Kipper fan club?! 

Sounds like you all had a wonderful time 

Turi x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Lovely pictures - I want to come!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

OK, so it's been a week since we all met up. But I thought I would remind you all of what fun we had by posting my photos. I'm really sorry they're so late but I haven't had a computer for ages as we had the builders in, but better late than never. Enjoy (as a slideshow) 

http://photobucket.com/VirginiaWater


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great photos! What lovely dogs! So wish I had been able to go. x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> OK, so it's been a week since we all met up. But I thought I would remind you all of what fun we had by posting my photos. I'm really sorry they're so late but I haven't had a computer for ages as we had the builders in, but better late than never. Enjoy (as a slideshow)
> 
> http://photobucket.com/VirginiaWater


Brilliant photos! I can't wait until the next one!
x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Harri, fantastic photos again! Hope all the work went well and everything up and running


----------

